# Scratching at a Tumor?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a boy with some OCD scratching problems that I have been battling for twoish months....I have noticed a growing round lump under the area that he scratches. I do not believe it to be an abcess. Could this mouse have been irritated by this growth and that lead him to be OCD? Is it most likely a tumor, and of what area? It is between his left forearm and ear/throat. If it is a tumor i will put him down but I don't know if my instinct is correct or if this entails a vet trip to see what the lump is.

In the experience of others on here, do mice scratch at tumors like this?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't confirm for you whether it is a tumour or an abscess but it's in the exact same place that one of my mice had an abscess. I took her to the vet for diagnosis and he thought it was an abscess as she was under a year old. He gave me some baytril which completely cured it.

I do have two mice with tumours at the moment and they don't seem to scratch at them.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope it is. I'm getting him a multimammate companion very soon-nothing I do seems to stop his problem.
As for determining what it is I guess I could aspirate it but I've had limited success with that recently.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Many abcesses won't aspirate as the puss becomes too thick to do so.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I think it's awfully hard...you are right though Stina.


----------

